# New 2011 Z Serie



## jessydiamond (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.wgwheelworks.com/Felt-2011.html

Are those the real deal ? Not a lot of information on the website,


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jessydiamond said:


> http://www.wgwheelworks.com/Felt-2011.html
> 
> *Are those the real deal ? *Not a lot of information on the website,


Most likely. Manufacturers often release products prior to the official announcements or updates to their websites. 

Your Felt dealer should be able to check availability.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jessydiamond said:


> http://www.wgwheelworks.com/Felt-2011.html
> 
> Are those the real deal ? Not a lot of information on the website,



Those are early drawings we released to select retailers as a preview of the 2011 line. Their price listed for the ZW6 is wrong. It shouldn't be the same as the ZW5.

-SD


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

*2011 Felt Z2*

Is there a picture of the new 2011 Felt Z2? I just ordered the bike over the weekend.


----------

